# Brick wall styrene



## Wizard46 (Jun 21, 2017)

Not having any luck finding N scale styrene sheets or anything similar for a red brick wall. Thinking of printing on paper and gluing to foam. Anyone run into this problem and have any pointers. I need to scratch build 2 one story brick building and one 2 story building. I am modeling my old home town in 1940.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have pasted a commercial brick sheet (it was embossed to show texture) to foamboard and it came out great.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Maybe this will help? http://www.ebay.com/itm/JTT-Scenery...511025?hash=item465d914071:g:fhUAAOSwNRdX2~pT

or this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plastruct-N...917368&hash=item5d644f6b38:g:n9sAAOSw-29ZVZop


----------



## Wizard46 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes, I saw those. The first one is white and would need to be painted, what I was trying to not have to do. The second one really don't even look like bricks.
Thanks anyway


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

other than printing them out yourself that's about it, most sheets will either need painted or mud lines filled with color , if you have a photo shop program that would best fit your parameters.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Wizard46 said:


> Yes, I saw those. The first one is white and would need to be painted, what I was trying to not have to do. The second one really don't even look like bricks.
> Thanks anyway


Most styrene you're going to find is going to be white, or at best a red brown that will still need paint to really resemble bricks.

As far as the second goes, what looks "unbricklike" about it? I'd be very careful trusting a computer monitor to give me a true color picture. I've ordered paint based on a color swatch displayed on a monitor, only to have the actual color be significantly different in person.

My recommendation, though, if you're going to scratchbuild or kitbash, is that you be prepared to paint, or at least doctor, your source materials.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Brick sheets*



Wizard46 said:


> Not having any luck finding N scale styrene sheets or anything similar for a red brick wall. Thinking of printing on paper and gluing to foam. Anyone run into this problem and have any pointers. I need to scratch build 2 one story brick building and one 2 story building. I am modeling my old home town in 1940.


Wizard46;

Holgate-Reynolds makes plastic brick sheets that are N-scale, or close enough for me anyway. I have some. They are red, but I always paint them a flatter, darker, red; and add white or gray mortar lines. That might be an advantage of white brick sheet. You can dry brush the brick faces and leave the mortar lines white. This works best if you tape the sheet down, and brush diagonally. (That way the paintbrush bristles are less likely to get down into the mortar lines.) If the mortar lines end up being unrealistically gloss white, or just too white, try rubbing a bit of white, or gray, pastel chalk; over the finished walls. It will fill in the mortar lines, and most will brush off the brick faces. This makes a very realistic looking brick finish.
Another product you might look at is Design Preservation Models Co.'s wall sections. They are available in N-scale, and can be adapted to just about any kit-bashing project. I used DPM kit walls, and wall sections, Reynolds brick sheet, flat red paint, and pastel chalk, on my N-scale model of Seattle Union Station shown below. The model is not finished, but I like how it's going so far. 
I don't understand your reluctance to painting your models, but that's up to you, of course. Painting, by airbrush, or hand brush, is not difficult, and adds a lot to the looks of the model.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wizard46 (Jun 21, 2017)

Those look great. Its not that I'm opposed to painting, just the opposite. I just don't want to if something is readily available.
I will look at those suggestions.

Thanks


----------

